# Taurus 24/7 G2 - opinions??



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

I have another thread were I am trying to decided which gun to make for my first purchase, but i figured id put this in a separate thread since its more gun specific.

The Taurus 24/7 G2 is one of the guns that I have in mind on purchasing, but I just haven't heard much about it. When you ask people what is a good first gun to buy, Taurus doesn't jump to the top of the list. Why is that?

Anyone have one? opinions on it?

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See here: http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26348-taurus-quality.html

And honestly - spend a few more dollars and buy a much better weapon


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow...interesting stuff there. Like I said I am in the research part of my decision so seeing this is good. The other side of that is all the video reviews I have seen have had nothing but positive things to say about this gun.

Heres my other thread were I list the guns im debating on. More advice is always welcomed.
http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/31493-new-member-new-guns-need-advice.html#post265927

Thanks


----------

